

Quote a part of a web page as an image with an image map. - seren6ipity
http://kwout.com/

======
larrykubin
That's crazy. My friend and I just spent a few days over the holidays building
a quote site using Django. Ours is at <http://www.snipquote.com> if you want
to check it out. You install a firefox extension, then highlight text on any
web page, right click and SnipQuote.

~~~
seren6ipity
Both the sites have completely different application.

------
e1ven
Nice tool!

Imagemaps are underutilized- I had posted one way that I had considered using
them, but your idea on how to use them could be a lot more useful.
<http://news.ycombinator.com/item?id=77853>

The performance seems a bit sporadic- Sometimes it'll work well, but
othertimes I get a black page without the URL.

Can you elaborate a bit on the way this works on the backend? It looks like
it's using a Gecko backend- Are you rendering to the screen and then dumping,
or are you using a custom back-end, just as the java-gecko port, and pulling
directly from there?

~~~
e1ven
<http://kwout.com/quote/cfs2ukni>

It does seem to take the picture very quickly, and I can't seem to find a way
to alter the delay. For instance- <http://kwout.com/quote/8bmv7gyj>

Additional requests of the same page seem quick, so I suspect it's doing some
internal caching.

<http://kwout.com/quote/ujifehrw>

Java does not seem to work- <http://kwout.com/quote/sr4x5az8>

Passing it a PDF remains in the loading sceen for a long time, then gives a
timeout error.

It appears to have Flash working, but not shockwave

<http://kwout.com/quote/72rwdc36>

I was able to confirm the caching- I hit this page several times, but have the
same version.

<http://kwout.com/quote/a4v7gyjb>

I like it ;)

------
k4st
Sort of like browsershots, but taken to the next level. Took a while for the
image to show up but once that happened it was quite cool. This seems
particularly useful where you want to be able to quote images/diagrams from a
page, tables, etc. In terms of text, it is not particularly useful unless the
text provides a specific context for the images being "quoted". On the whole,
very cool.

Otherwise, is the logo meant to look like a bbcode, ie: that capturing a
screen shot is as easy as using bbcode? Or am I digging too deep into this?

------
kirubakaran
It doesn't work well when the target website uses Flash - Google Finance for
instance. However I found it interesting and voted +1.

